# Great to Work With.



## slip (Dec 9, 2013)

We decided to get the kids there own unit when we go to Vegas in the spring.
Kids is relative, DD is 32 and DS is 24. Already had a sleeps six room but DW
Though another room would give us more flexibility. I still had a few 120 day
Weeks to use too. I checked online and there was nothing for my dates so I
Gave them a call. They didn't see anything for our timeframe at the Jockey Club, 
That's where we had one room already booked.

He checked with the resort and said they weren't booked so he said he should be
Able to get them to release another one bedroom for our dates and we will be 
Good to go. Had to give my CC and they called the next day to let us know we
Got the room and then they emailed the confirmation.

Couldn't be happier. I really didn't think we could get another room. Now we'll
Have the room to really enjoy our first trip to Vegas. It will be much easier for
Us to be comfortable when everyone will probably keep different hours, at least
For part of the trip.

Thanks Platinum!!


----------

